# Show your country's Air Force.



## centralized pandemonium

Show your country's Air Force.
:runaway:


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Here are some images to set the ball rolling.


----------



## rub1613

Canada?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Italian Air Forces

Here they are



















Powered by Leonardo's muscles


----------



## Sen

mainhoonna said:


> Here are some images to set the ball rolling.


isn't that US Navy?


----------



## algonquin

CANADA!

present



















past

the homegrown AVRO ARROW, the most advanced jet fighter of it's time...




























see Canada's warplane heritage at the Canadian WArplane Herotage Museum


----------



## Sen

RCAF
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/equip/cf-18/hornet1_e.asp


----------



## Syd Barrett

Royal Air Force (UK)


----------



## TallBox

Her Majesty's Royal Air Force..









*Tornado GR4* - main strike aircraft...

























*Tornado F3* - air defence/interdiction fighter... to be phased out by Eurofighter

















*Jaguar* - multirole, reconnaisance and cas platform... to be phased out by Eurofighter









*Eurofighter* - multirole, air defence fighter

































*GR7 Harrier* - cas

















*C-17 Globemaster* - strategic airlift

















*C-130J Hercules* - tactical airlift

















*Nimrod MRA4* - maritime surveillance









*E-3D Sentry* - airborne warning and control (something like that)









*K1/KC1/C2/C2A Tristar* - refuelling and transport

















*VC10* - refuelling 

















*Chinook HC2* - transport, rotary









*Puma HC1* - transport, rotary









*EH101 Merlin* - transport

















*Sea King HAR3* - sar


----------



## Skybean

Avro Arrow, limited production in Canada in the 1950s (top speed of Mach 2.0) So much potential.....


----------



## ejd03

Korean airforce

KF-16 C/D fighter (153 aircrafts)



















KF-16E bomber (about 81)




























F-4E bomber (195 bombers)



















F-5 Tiger E bomber (111 )










C- 130 H (about 10)










CN-235 (25)










A-50 (many... )










T-50 (too many.. maybe 200?)










don't know the name.. sorry (approved, 2008.. about 8 aircrafts)










don't know neither.. --; sorry (2006, about 6 aircrafts)










F-15K (2008 about 82 aircrafts) the most advanced F-15, world's best multi-role fighter

















































Length: 
Height: 

Wing Span: 

Propulsion: 
63.8 ft (19.45 m) 
18.5 ft (5.65 m) 

42.8 ft (13.05 m) 

Two General Electric F110 turbofan engines in 29,000 lb thrust class with afterburning. 

Weight: 

45,000 lb (20,411 kg) class 
81,000 lb (36,700 kg) max gross takeoff 
Speed: Mach 2.5 class 
Armament: 
F-15A/B/C/D 



F-15E 
Mix of air-to-air weaponry includes: 20mm cannon, AIM-120 (AMRAAM) missiles, AIM-9 (Sidewinder) missiles, AIM-7 (Sparrow) missiles 
Air-to-ground ordnance includes precision guided munitions, and a variety of missiles and bombs. Air-to-air weaponry includes cannon, four medium- and four short-range missiles.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Italian Air Force* (_Aeronautica Militare Italiana_)

...and now for real 

http://www.aeronautica.difesa.it/SitoAM/Default.asp?idsez=22&idente=122

AMX



















AMX-T



















TORNADO IT-ECR



















TORNADO IDS



















EUROFIGHTER 2000



















F-16ADF










B.707 T/T










Br.1150 Atlantic










C-130H



















C-130J



















C-130J-30










C-27J



















G.222



















MB.339A



















MB.339CD










P.166DL3










RQ-1A Predator










AB.212










SH-3D/TS


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Italian Navy* air forces

http://www.marina.difesa.it/aeromobili/index.htm

AV-8B "Plus" - HARRIER II 





































BR 1150 - Atlantic Mk1 



















Agusta/Sikorsky SH-3D Sea King 



















Agusta-Bell AB 212 ASW 





































NH 90 





































EHI(Agusta/Westland) EH-101 (ASW/ASUW)


----------



## Matthieu

Is this the good section for this? Anyway.

Mirage F1:.


























Sepecat Jaguar:


















Mirage III:

















Mirage IV:

















Mirage 2000:


































Super Etendard:

























Rafale:


----------



## Þróndeimr

The Norwegian air force consist of 57 F16 combatplanes, 6 NASAMS batteries, 12 Sea King helicopters, 6 P-3 Orion supervisory planes, 6 Hercules transport airplanes, 18 Bell Helicopters and 3 DA-20 planes.

From 2008 we might but several European Eurofighter Typhoons and F-35 Joint Strike Fighters.









Norwegian F 16s 









Norwegian F 16s 









Norwegian F 16s 









Norwegian F 16s 









P-3 Orion supervisory planes









Norwegian Bell Helicopter


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Italian Army* (light) air forces

http://www.esercito.difesa.it/root/equipaggiamenti/velivoli.asp

Dornier Do 228










A 109 A










AB 206 










AB 212 










AB 412 










CH 47 C "Chinook"










A 129 "Mangusta"


----------



## ANDY*krk

Polish AIR FORCE

Mig 29

















Su-22

















An 26









M28B









CASA C295

















PZL W-3WA Sokół









Mi-8









Mi-2









Mi-24









In 2006 Poland will have new 49 F-16


----------



## Chibcha2k

Fuerza Aerea Colombiana ( Colombian Air Force)

Tucano T-27








A-37 Dragonfly ( shame we still fly these things )
















OV-10 Bronco ( exellent Counter Insurgence plane)
























Mirage V








http://www.fac.mil.co/pag_interiores/galerias/parque/images/foto20_jpg.jpg
K-Fir C2
[IMG]http://www.fac.mil.co/pag_interiores/galerias/parque/combate_archivos/kfir-1.gif
UH-1 Huey








C-130 Hercules
















UH-60 Black Hawk ( we have the most powerful and numerous Helicopter fleet in Latin America, as they are very useful for our war)
















707 Tanker


----------



## Hebrewtext

*I S R A E L ---- A I R -- F O R C E  * 
ISRAEL AIR FORCE THREAD


----------



## Sen

PLAAF (Chinese Air Force)

Jian 7 E/G Interceptor










Jian 8 B/D Interceptor









Su 27 SK/ Jian 11 Air Superiority Fighter


















Su 30 MKK/MK2 Multirole Fighter Attacker









Jian 10 Multirole Fighter














































AWACS: (Modified A-50 I)


----------



## coldstar

JAPANESE AIR SELF DEFENSE FORCE

*AWACS E-767*

















*E-2C*

















*F-15J*


































*Mitsubishi F-2*

































*Mitsubishi F-1*
















*Kawasaki T-4*

















*F-4 EJ*

























*Kawasaki C-1*
























*C-130*


----------



## maryland4ever

US Air Force: Stealth Bomber, nuff said.


----------



## zulu69

maryland4ever said:


> US Air Force: Stealth Bomber, nuff said.


Many ppl dont know this but Russia also has stealth fighters and bombers. It is rumoured that they are superior to the US ones as well.It is interesting but they use a electro - magnetic plasma field around the aircraft to make it stealth. 

here is an article about it- 
here 
and the old plans for the bomber 
here 

My favourite plane is the F14 tomcat and i also like the F-15 eagle. My fav airforce is the US and also the Russian. I was going to actually become a fighter pilot but i didn't have 20/20 vision 









Btw this plane doesnt exist anymore. It was the YF-23 'black widow' and it lost to the YF- 22 (now of course F-22 as the y denotes a prototype). Great plane have some advantages too.

I think that the new SCRAM technology for engines will be the way for the future.


----------



## mic of Orion

I think in past 5 years only Russian, US, Israeli and UK air forces had to fire in anger, it gives you an indication how much we think of wars.

And to be frank this are not Israeli fighters, this are American aircraft, if US wasn't so generous (I just don’t ce reason why would that be) in giving Israel each year 2bnUS$ worth of hardware for free + surpluses) , I think Israel would have never be able to afford aircraft it has now in its airforce, it is mediocre country with stagnant economy high unemployment and no progress in peace with Palestinians. 

Lets ce how long current ceasefire holds and hope we ce peace in middle east ,I say Israeli's wouldn't need such air force, don’t you think...

Being Brit I am ashamed of my country going to war for oil and feel I have nothing to bragg about killin inocent ppl in Iraq or anywhere else for that matter, if we where attacked fine but we havent, so whats the use...

Sorry for being political no offense to anyone....


----------



## Hebrewtext

Sep. 22, 2003 | THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 

Israeli air force pilots handily beat their German counterparts in "dogfights" in the first ever air force exercise between the two countries, an Israeli military official said Monday. 

The Israeli F-15 pilots, aided by special technology that Israel does not share or sell to other countries, beat the Germans by more than 100 "hits," said the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity. 

In the past, Israel has beaten American air force pilots by similar margins, the officials added. 

Israel purchases U.S. warplanes without battle technology, installing its own locally made systems into the aircraft. 
The exercise was conducted over the past two weeks in the skies of Sardinia in Italy.


----------



## Boeing Jimbo

sbarn said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but the U.S. Air Force has some ridiculous planes...


no, it is the JSF Joint Strike Fighter (lockheed) but the last made US Bomber is the B2 Stealth.


----------



## CharlieP

Well, that's quite depressing. One of the pilots in one of the pictures was on the same University Air Squadron as me, flying Bulldogs - obviously he made it to the front line whereas I clearly didn't...


----------



## Englishman

yes but you have over a thousand posts - and how many does he have? You so own him


----------



## Ozcan

edit


----------



## Nemo01

The Dutch natural flying army. You've got a big chance of a direct hit when they're flying over you :mad2:


----------



## kyenan

Nemo01 said:


> The Dutch natural flying army. You've got a big chance of a direct hit when they're flying over you :mad2:


OMG! The most impressive air force I've ever seen!!! :eek2:


----------



## Jerv

mic of Orion said:


> I think in past 5 years only Russian, US, Israeli and UK air forces had to fire in anger, it gives you an indication of how much we think of wars.
> 
> And to be frank this are not Israeli fighters, this are American aircraft, if US wasn't so generous (I just don’t ce reason why would the be) in giving Israel each year 2bnUS$ worth of hardware for free, and also than giving them there surpluses and so on, I would think Israel would ewer be able to afford the aircraft it has now, it is mediocre country with stagnant economy high unemployment and no progress in peace with Palestinians, lets ce how long current ceasefire holds lets hope we ce peace in middle east I say than Israeli wouldn't need such air force, don’t you think...
> 
> And I like to say think of peace ppl we should talk infrastructure and economy, growth architecture not wars, just a thought…
> 
> Being Brit I am ashamed of my country going to war for oil and feel I have nothing to be bragg about killin inocent ppl in Iraq or anywhere else for that matter, if we where attacked fine but we havent, so whats the use...
> 
> Sorry for being political no offense to anyone....


Please don't tell people you are a brit unless you start to use the english language as a means of communication, not confusion. It gives us a bad name.

War for oil? The two tax paying british oil giants Shell and BP have just announced record profits. They have no oil fields in Iraq or previous contracts with Saddam Hussain. You'll find that the adamant anti-war brigade of France, Russia and China do however have such interests, so for them, it was about oil. For us it was about international security and liberation from tyrany.



The UK forces are getting the VSTOL version of the JSF to replace the pioneering and amazing Harrier (A british plane that can take off and land like a helicopter. The only plane ever imported by US forces. 28 of them were sent to the falklands to defeat the entire Argentinian airforce of over 200 aircraft. No losses against 27 kills in combat with the Argentinian Airforce who nicknamed it 'Black Death')


----------



## centralized pandemonium

kyenan said:


> OMG! The most impressive air force I've ever seen!!! :eek2:


Indeed, no airforce could give a shit to this.


----------



## tonymathew

lol shit!


----------



## Ozcan

*TURKISH AIRFORCE*



















































































































































*Turkish made unmanned aerial vehicles*


----------



## maryland4ever

zulu69 said:


> Many ppl dont know this but Russia also has stealth fighters and bombers. It is rumoured that they are superior to the US ones as well.It is interesting but they use a electro - magnetic plasma field around the aircraft to make it stealth.
> 
> here is an article about it-
> here
> and the old plans for the bomber
> here
> 
> My favourite plane is the F14 tomcat and i also like the F-15 eagle. My fav airforce is the US and also the Russian. I was going to actually become a fighter pilot but i didn't have 20/20 vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this plane doesnt exist anymore. It was the YF-23 'black widow' and it lost to the YF- 22 (now of course F-22 as the y denotes a prototype). Great plane have some advantages too.
> 
> I think that the new SCRAM technology for engines will be the way for the future.


keyword rumors? truth is both of us have no clue. lol.


----------



## zulu69

^ well acutally its more like an educated guess. It only because the tech the USA use determines the shape of the plane, hence limiting its maneuverability. The Russian rather doesnt rely on the shape at all, rather the plasma field is used. As you can see with the su-37 its shape would make it highly maneuverable. It doesnt need to be flat or at certain angles. 
Anyway its great stuff for fighter plane fans like me


----------



## mic of Orion

Jerv said:


> Please don't tell people you are a brit unless you start to use the english language as a means of communication, not confusion. It gives us a bad name.
> 
> War for oil? The two tax paying british oil giants Shell and BP have just announced record profits. They have no oil fields in Iraq or previous contracts with Saddam Hussain. You'll find that the adamant anti-war brigade of France, Russia and China do however have such interests, so for them, it was about oil. For us it was about international security and liberation from tyrany.
> 
> 
> 
> The UK forces are getting the VSTOL version of the JSF to replace the pioneering and amazing Harrier (A british plane that can take off and land like a helicopter. The only plane ever imported by US forces. 28 of them were sent to the falklands to defeat the entire Argentinian airforce of over 200 aircraft. No losses against 27 kills in combat with the Argentinian Airforce who nicknamed it 'Black Death')


yhea right, :weirdo:


----------



## Ringil

*Swedish air force, UAV*








The *SHARC* technology demonstrator is developed in cooperation with the Swedish Defense Administration. The first flight took place in February 2002, and in September 2003 a 20 km autonomous flight was performed. Autonomous take off and landing capabilities are planned for 2004 and, within five years, the demonstrator will be fully certified to accomplish operations on its own.








*FILUR*















FILUR is a low-signature UAV demonstrator developed by Saab for the Swedish Defense Administration. The main objective of this technology program is to develop stealth capabilities and evaluate what is feasible today in the area of radar signatures. The first autonomous flight is scheduled for 2005(this year)








In 2004 Saab also initiated development of a Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV (MALE). The *MALE* is designed for combat, surveillance and reconnaissance operations covering larger areas and high altitudes. MALE can be used for long-range surveillance, electronic warfare or combat missions, and for linking communications, traffic surveillance or other public services.








*Neuron*
In cooperation with French-based Dassault, Saab is developing a UAV with combat capabilities. The Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle (UCAV) is initially intended for evaluation of future cutting-edge technology, for example: advanced avionics, autonomy, stealth technology, weapons, and adaptation to network-based defense systems. Saab's main focus is on areas like avionics systems, airworthiness, stealth, autonomy and multi-payload capabilities.
First flight is planned to 2009. 

"UCAV" stands for Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle. 

















*TUAV*
In 2004 Saab initiated development of a Tactical Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (TUAV). The TUAV will be an affordable and cost-effective combat and reconnaissance aircraft certified for controlled airspaces. The TUAV can be used for short-range surveillance, electronic warfare or combat missions, and for linking communications, traffic surveillance or other public services.


----------



## Jerv

mic of Orion said:


> yhea right, :weirdo:


Check it out then you thick ****. Or smoke pot and pretend you know it all. Either way I don't care.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Jerv said:


> For us it was about international security and liberation from tyrany.


yeah I mean saddam hussein was just about to press the button and lauch his massive arsenal of millions ICBMs armed with sarin when the american troops found him in his hole/top secret battle command station. lucky for the UK... the UK was his primary target. :cheers:


----------



## Fir3blaze

Jerv said:


> Check it out then you thick ****. Or smoke pot and pretend you know it all. Either way I don't care.


Hey, isn't that a rather hostile reply? He just said "yeah, right".


----------



## Jerv

Fir3blaze said:


> Hey, isn't that a rather hostile reply? He just said "yeah, right".



It was the :weirdo: sign that he included, suggesting I was talking shit. 

If he'd care to check his facts before questioning mine then there would be no need for such a response. I mean, if I called you a weirdo for saying the earth was not flat, then you would want to call me a thick **** for sure.


----------



## Jerv

luv2bebrown said:


> yeah I mean saddam hussein was just about to press the button and lauch his massive arsenal of millions ICBMs armed with sarin when the american troops found him in his hole/top secret battle command station. lucky for the UK... the UK was his primary target. :cheers:


When there are military dictatorships in charge around the world, then the world is less secure (=> INTERNATIONAL SECURITY)

Saddam Hussain Murdered thousands of his own people and was the cause of crippling sanctions on his country whilst he lived in palaces. He would have developed ICBMs and Nuclear Capability had he been given the freedom to do so (=> TYRANNY)

I suggest you go and visit the Kurds who were gased in Halabja and think about your comfortable life in Dubai. You'd have been far worse off if 'we' hadn't got involved in the first place (where after Kuwait?)

Now thank us because you'll sure as hell be asking for our help if anything like that ever happened closer to home.


----------



## Fir3blaze

Jerv said:


> It was the :weirdo: sign that he included, suggesting I was talking shit.
> 
> If he'd care to check his facts before questioning mine then there would be no need for such a response. I mean, if I called you a weirdo for saying the earth was not flat, then you would want to call me a thick **** for sure.


No offense dude, just personal opinion.


----------



## Jerv

Non taken. You were right.


----------



## Down Under

This is australian defence force, sorry but this is saved on my computer as australian defence force post links, i cant be bothered seperating only the planes out


----------



## TeLaVivi

I like the Australian air force kangaroo symbol  .


----------



## Saigoneseguy

*VNPAF Vietnam People's Air Force,sumthing kinda exotic *

Vietnamese air force (VNPAF) at a glance:

Mig 21:



























Su 22:


















Su 27/30:



























Ka-27-32:



















UH 1 (marked as USAF)









Mil Mi 26:









Mi 24,now in museum :nuts: 










Bryza (will b delivered soon from Poland)









An26 (sorry too big picture) :rofl: 









Mi 8:









L39:









F5E:









Pham Tuan,first asian astronaut:









Morane 500,first VNPAF aircraft (this shows in ARVN flag)


----------



## jiggawhat?

the sealth in the United states air force is so amazing


----------



## jiggawhat?

I really would like to see the stuff they hide from people. The technology and the planes that they got...im sure some of them are insane!


----------



## centralized pandemonium

Some more Indian Air Force.

The indegenious ALH.



















The Mig-21's



The indegenious LCA

[IMG]http://www.protonriver.com/ae2005/batch1/LCA-PV2Cockpit.JPG

Mirage 2000




























Flanker...










All pics courtesy of protonriver.com


----------



## babino

*FUERZA AEREA ARGENTINA*

*Cazabombarderos*
McDonnell Douglas A-4AR Fightinghawk














































IAI Finger 





























AMD M-5P Mara










*Interceptores*

AMD M-IIIEA / DA Mirage 










AMD M-IIIEA / DA Mirage - biplaza -




























*Ataque*

Pucará




























*Entrenamiento*

Pampa


----------



## Nemo

*De Koninklijke Luchtmacht.**Royal Netherlands Air Force.*











*Helicopters *   
*Type Nbr. * 


*AH-64A Apache* * 12 * 

*AH-64D* *30 * 

*CH-47D Chinook * * 13 * 

*AS532U2 Cougar * * 17 * 

*BO105C liaison* *26  * 

*BO105DB utility* * 1 * 

*SA316 Alouette III* * 50 * 

*AB-412SP Rescue* * 3 * 


*Fighters*

*Lockheed Martin F16* >> *137*


*Transport*

*Lockheed C-130 Hercules * *2*  

*McDonnel Douglas KDC-10* *2*

*Gulfstream IV* *1*

*Fokker-60 Utility transport* *4*

*Fokker-50 Passenger* *1*

*Pilatus PC-7 Turbo Trainer* *13*


*Air Defense*

The Dutch airforce is also responsible for the deployment of the Ground Based Air Defense systems, including:

*MIM-104 Patriot 
MIM-23 Hawk, which are all gradually being replaced with Patriots 
FIM-92 Stinger * 

*Airbases and Squadrons*

*Large Main Operating Bases (MOB's)*

*Airbase Leeuwarden * 
-322nd Sqn. F-16 Reaction Force Squadron 
-323rd Sqn. F-16 Tactes Squadron 
-303rd Sqn. Augusta Bell AB 412 Search and Rescue Helicopter Squadron 
-630th Sqn. Operational Ground Squadron 
-920th Sqn. Maintenance Support Squadron 
-921st Sqn. Logistic Support Squadron 
-922nd Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 
*Airbase Volkel * 
-311th Sqn. F-16 Squadron 
-312th Sqn. F-16 Squadron 
-306th Sqn. F-16 Training Squadron 
-900th Sqn. F-16 Maintenance Support Squadron 
-901st Sqn. Transport and Storage Support Squadron 
-902nd Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 
-640th Sqn. Airbase Security Support Squadron 
-601st Sqn. Reserves Support Squadron 
*Airbase Twenthe * 
-313th Sqn. F-16 Squadron 
-315th Sqn. F-16 Squadron 
-620th Sqn. Security Squadron 
-910th Sqn. F-16 Maintenance Support Squadron 
-911th Sqn. Transport and Storage Support Squadron 
-913th Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 

*Smaller airbases*

*Airbase Eindhoven * 
-334th Sqn. C-130 Hercules and Fokker F60 Transport Squadron 
-940th Sqn. Maintenance Support Squadron 
-941st Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 
*Airbase Woensdrecht * 
Royal Military Airforce School 
Logistics Center 
Weather-forecast Center 

*Tactical Helicopter Groups (THG) and Airbases*

*THG Soesterberg * 
-298th Sqn. CH-47 Chinook Squadron 
-300th Sqn. Eurocopter Cougar and Aérospatiale Alouette III Squadron 
-932nd Sqn. Maintenance and Logistic Support Squadron 
-933rd Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 
-934th Sqn. Facility Management Support Squadron 
*THG Gilze-Rijen * 
-301st Sqn. AH-64 Apache Squadron 
-302nd Sqn. AH-64 Apache Squadron 
-930th Sqn. Communication and Information Support Squadron 
-931st Sqn. Miscellaneous Support Squadron 

*Guided Weapons base*

*Guided Weapons Group De Peel * 
-801st Sqn. MIM-104 Patriot and FIM-92 Stinger Squadron 
-802nd Sqn. MIM-104 Patriot and FIM-92 Stinger Squadron 
-803rd Sqn. MIM-104 Patriot and FIM-92 Stinger Squadron 
-804th Sqn. MIM-104 Patriot and FIM-92 Stinger Tactics, Education & Standardization Squadron 
-800th Sqn. Group Operations Squadron 
-650th Sqn. Security Support Squadron 
-951st Sqn. Maintenance and Logistic Support Squadron 

*Control station*

*Air Operations Control Station Nieuw Milligen * 
-710th Sqn. Air Combat Control Squadron 
-711th Sqn. Air Security Control Squadron 
-970th Sqn. Support Squadron 

*Future Plans*
The F-16 will be replaced in the future by the Joint Strike Fighter. It was favoured over the Eurofighter, Rafale and Saab Gripen because the Dutch cabinet believes that the JSF is a sound business investment and has a bright future.


















A circle divided into three equal sectors in the colours red, white and blue. At the centre an orange circle with a radius of one fifth of the roundel. 
The Koninklijke Luchtmacht was formed on 1 July 1913 as Luchtvaartafdeling and adopted in 1914 its first roundel - an orange ball. 
In 1921 a new roundel was adopted (same as today) with horizontal rudder stripes of red-white-blue. 



















*Hercules*








*Chinook*









*F16*


































*Apache*

















*Orion*








*Fokker 60*









www.luchtmacht.nl








*replacements...*


----------



## Hviid

The Swedish Army is impressive! 

Heres some from the RDAF (Royal Danish Air Force) - Im not sure what they're called exactly so i'll just post the pictures...


----------



## _tictac_

jiggawhat? said:


> I really would like to see the stuff they hide from people. The technology and the planes that they got...im sure some of them are insane!


Probably not all that much, I do believe in "black programs" such as USAF's Aurora SR-X (replacement for SR-71 Blackbird) and X-33 though.
Aurora SR-X is believed to have a top speed of Mach 20+ and is fully piloted, while the X-33 is not.

"Aurora was first heard about in 1985, where, in the Pentagon's budget request, a censor's error left an item labelled "Aurora", with a reference to production funding starting in 1987. It was located to the SR-71 and U2's production costs. (Two other spy planes). The Pentagon refused all requests to comment on it, and has never been mentioned since."


----------



## atoom

Sen has posted some PLAAF pics, and i post some new pics of PLAAF as supplyments to his.


J-10 A


























J-10 B


















FC-1


















JH-7


















KJ-2000 AWACS


----------



## Guest

Costa Rica, Central America...


Well we don't have any Air Force, cause we ain't got no army!


----------



## SuperMan44

Pakistani airforce

http://pakistanidefenceforum.com/index.php?showtopic=43806&st=0

that link has hundreds of pictures of Pakistan's airforce


----------



## UnitedPakistan

Here is the legendary PAF/RPAF


----------



## aussiescraperman

has anyone done australia yet, if so what page?


----------



## Talbot

Deleted post. Sorry it didn't turn out how I planned.


----------



## Ringil

the swedish air force is among the biggest in europe, weird isn't it 

JAS 39 Gripen, 204 of these




































Saab 37 Viggen, 300 of those. The only air plane who've ever caught a mach 3+ blackbird?


----------



## Cpt. Picard

is there some kind of list that shows the all the largest airforces in the world?
(maybe a link has already been posted, but it's too hard to find among all the pictures)


----------



## oogabooga

What about Japan's airforce? Do they have any hightech planes? Do they make planes?


----------



## Hillis

Canada's airforce is shit:
http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/today5_e.asp

14,500 regular pilots, 2,500 civilians, 2,600 reserve.

350 Aircraft, 2 billion / year budget.


----------



## firmanhadi

*...more Indonesian Air Force*

"Elang Biru" (Blue Falcon) F-16 Demonstration Team


A lone F-16 patrolling the archipelago


Sukhoi 30 after a long day


Pics: www.milavia.net and www.f-16.net


----------



## CharlieP

firmanhadi said:


> Sukhoi 30 after a long day


Definitely a long day if it's coming in to land with its landing gear up


----------



## firmanhadi

CharlieP said:


> Definitely a long day if it's coming in to land with its landing gear up


 :hilarious


----------



## shayan

IRAN 

(not much but we prefere peace over war)


----------



## shayan

Iran some more considering some didnt work


----------



## shayan

omg i'm such a noob really

http://www.irandefence.net/showthread.php?t=59


----------



## thoju75




----------



## shayan

BEAUTIFUL really like the idea of just showing and not jusing this stuff LOL


----------



## thoju75

As an ambassador of France and of its aeronautical know-how, to New York at Hong Kong, the Patrouille de France prouds itself in the prestige of 52 years of experience and has undisputably its place in the very close circle of the world’s best aerobatics teams
(Source:http://www.defense.gouv.fr/sites/ai.../patrouille_de_france/ambassador_in_the_world)


----------



## warwickland

this is just about the lamest thread ive seen all day.


----------



## Ringil

Together we're strong


----------



## centralized pandemonium

warwickland said:


> this is just about the lamest thread ive seen all day.



Then don't reply :sleepy:.


----------



## andysimo123

*Royal Airforce Typhoon(Eurofigher) No. 29 Squadron*
55 are to be delivered to No. 17 and No.29 Squadron by 2006.
http://www.raf.mod.uk/squadrons/h29.html









Engines:
Two Eurojet EJ200 turbofans

Length:
47ft 7in (14.50m)

Wingspan:
34ft 5in (10.50m)

Top Speed:
1,321mph (2,125km/h) at 36,090ft (11,000m)

Accommodation:
T1 - Two pilots
F1 - Pilot only


----------



## centralized pandemonium

If some sources are to be believed, India may soon get the Super Hornet


----------



## jd_bond

HariR said:


> If some sources are to be believed, India may soon get the Super Hornet



Well they shouldn't. F18 is not a good plane (Good on paper but in reality....)


----------



## shayan

Harir your language is very close to persian. You have writen O my land O my land. DOnt cry i will dry your tears and stuff didnt you. You have also said something about a war. Am i right??


----------



## andysimo123

I dont think you will see India buying many more planes after this year. They are expected to join up with Russia and create a new 5th-Generation Fighter jet. It will the next version of the Su-37 with some features of the test plane Su-47.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

^^ Actually they are looking for around 126 Multi Role Combat Aircraft, to replace the Jaguars, Mig-21s and Mig-23s.Currently Superhornet, Mig-29(being marketed as improved Mig-35), Mirage-2005/9 and Jas-39 Grippen are in race. 

The 5th generation plane with Russia is a totally different project. I think they signed some kind of an agreement for a plane called PAK-FA, but dunno when will that PAK-FA come out :dunno:.


----------



## centralized pandemonium

shayan said:


> Harir your language is very close to persian. You have writen O my land O my land. DOnt cry i will dry your tears and stuff didnt you. You have also said something about a war. Am i right??


Actually, it does have something to do with nation. Although it does not say anything about tears and all.


----------



## Falcon83

*ITALY*

*MB 339*









*
Tornado (IDS, ADV etc.)*










*Harrier AV 8B Plus (Navy)*










*AMX*









*
F-16*










*Typhoon*










*Atlantic*










*Predator*










*in the future, F-35 jsf*


----------



## Quezalcoatl26

French Airforce

Mirage 2000




















Rafale





















Mirage F1 (to be retired)












E-3












Navy air arm

Super etendard modernise





















E-2 hawk eye










Rafale naval









Atlantique 2 submarine beware you are going to get pwn by this monstrosity.



















helos

Horizon helicopter to track enemy movement on the battlefield and provide their coordinates to the french army. Unique in the world.










NH-90










Franco-german Tiger helicopter 



















Cougar & puma

French helos are used all around the world. 





































Super frelon heavy lift helo












Panther











gazelle


----------



## kurt

*hi*

hi my name is kurt and i an a new member. i love the air force. i come from queensland austrila an not so lond a go a joint austlian usa military ex just finished . i would love to show u these pic but i am not real shore how to


----------



## kurt

*f/18*

i like the hornt. i think it is a relly good jet.


----------



## kurt

*the tiger*

ha! i saw some pic of some tigers and when i find out how to put pics on i will show u some pics of the new australian tigers.they have about 2 made and working at the moment.


----------



## kurt

*the tiger*

ha! i saw some pic of some tigers and when i find out how to put pics on i will show u some pics of the new australian tigers.they have about 2 made and working at the moment.


----------



## aussie2000

Shame on me, I don't even know Australia's airforce, but we have QANTAS, LOL  (also Virgin Blue and JetStar, don't forget them)

Airforce? Don't worry America pretects us, God Bless America


----------



## kurt

*lol*

thats relly funnie man relly it is.i heard that we are getting rid of our f-18 and f111.


----------



## ereck




----------



## kurt




----------



## GrahamClayton

Royal Australian Air Force Hawk 127:












http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.au/article/2013/07/11/385303_defence.html


----------



## MRS50

Australia














Ceremonial Flypast by pablo808, on Flickr



Ceremonial Flypast by pablo808, on Flickr































Ceremonial Flypast by pablo808, on Flickr


----------

